
Lyme Disease Is Baffling, Even to Experts - spking
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/09/life-with-lyme/594736/
======
turtlecloud
The issue is that a large majority believe it to be the result of gov research
done on biological weapons spread via tick carriers during the Cold War. If it
actually is the case of a biological exp gone out of control then I would
think that a lot of deep seated interests would want to keep it hush hush.
There is a recent freedom of info act submitted to determine if the gov knew
anything.

